# Creme Fraiche?



## mugsy27 (Apr 3, 2006)

what exactly is creme fraiche?  i am going to make a talipe (fish) dinner tonight that calls for some white wine, butter, seasonings, and creme fraiche to be sauted to a sauce. 

i have some heavy creme..can i just use that?!?


----------



## Aurora (Apr 3, 2006)

Creme Fraiche is a slightly soured and thickened cream. It is thicker than fresh cream with a tangy taste. It is thinner and not as sour as sour cream.

You can make an approximation of (substitute for) creme fraiche. See the possibilities here:

http://www.ochef.com/100.htm


----------



## Poppinfresh (Apr 3, 2006)

As Aurora said, it's basically a French sour cream.  It's amazing stuff.  Personally, I would never substitute it for anything.


----------



## ironchef (Apr 3, 2006)

You can substitue sour cream if needed, but unless there's a store that sells creme fraiche you'll need time to make it and let it culture. If you want to make it for tonight it's too late so you may as well just substitute with the sour cream. You can find a recipe for creme fraiche here:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f56/by-request-roasted-kabocha-pumpkin-and-ginger-soup-934.html


----------

